# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Odorex extra dry uitgewerkt?>over op Syneo 5

## Markth

Hallo allemaal,

eerder heb ik ooit een vraag gesteld over Odorex extra dry. Dit product werkte prima tot op dit moment. Ik voel dat ik weer wat begin te zweten, ik denk dat dit komt, omdat mijn lichaam nu aan het spul gewend is en zich er niks meer van aantrekt? :Embarrassment: 

Een ander product tegen het vele zweten is Syneo 5. Ik vraag me af of dit ook goed helpt en of er ook nadelige effecten bij komen kijken?
Weet iemand hoe duur dit product is en waar je het kan krijgen?

Alvast bedankt


Mark

----------


## Markth

Daar ben ik weer:P

1000 views en nog geen replay xD achja kan gebeuren, maar weet niemand nou een antwoord  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Tegenwoordig maken ze hier in België veel reclame voor Axe dry ... deze al 's geprobeerd?
Ik gebruik de deocréme van Louis Widmer .. ben daar zéér tevreden over!
Vraag 's raad aan je apotheker??

----------


## Markth

Ik heb het niet zo op de apotheek :Embarrassment: 
Axe dry? Bedoel je gewoon die bekende deo van het merk Axe? Volgensmij werkt die niet echt:P

----------


## Oki07

http://www.accense.nl/product_info.p...FQQE3godFx4A0Q 
Hier kost het  15,99. Ik heb het bij de Etos zien staan, maar ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb het gebruikt..het hoeft officieel maar 1 x per 5 dagen gebruikt te worden,
ik transpireer niet veel maar moest dit middel toch vaker gebruiken om lekker fris te blijven, het lijkt mij dus niets voor jou omdat jij overmatige transpiratie hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Markth,

Je hebt het niet zo op de apotheek??
Nochthans hebben die betere middelen en meer achtergrondinformatie en expertise dan een drogist!!

Op aanraden van mijn apotheker ben ik de deo-créme van Widmer gaan gebruiken en heb daarbij duidelijke uitleg gekregen over het gebruik; mijn transpiratie is nu onder controle; géén natte oksels meer en vervelende/ontsierende plekken op m'n 
t-shirts/topjes  :Wink: 

Toch maar 's naar de apotheek zou ik je aanraden  :Wink: 
Succes!!

----------


## zini2007

hoi,

ik heb ook last van transpireren. heb ook die odorex extra dry gebruikt. ook heb ik van huisarts iets gekregen dat in begin helpt en na een tijdje niet meer . daarmee bedoel ik dus ongeveer drie weken.die syneo 5 kan je bij drogist halen. je hebt tegenwoordig meerdere te koop dat ik niet weet welke ik moet nemen. ze zijn best prijzig

----------


## Markth

Hoi hoi,

inderdaad is Syneo-5 best prijzig vergeleken met Odorex Extra Dry. Echter werkt Odorex Extra Dry nog wel, alleen maar voor 1-2 dagen. Normaal was dit 4-5 dagen en het begint nu afentoe te jeuken (dat komt doordat er vocht bij het spulletje komt).

Wat betreft de deo-créme van Widmer, ik vind het best prijzig en ik lees dat het een werking van een dag heeft. Ik ga denk ik toch maar Syneo-5 kopen aangezien ik er meerdere positieve reacties over gelezen  :Smile: 

Mark

----------


## zini2007

""[QUOTE=Markth;52286]Hoi hoi,

inderdaad is Syneo-5 best prijzig vergeleken met Odorex Extra Dry. Echter werkt Odorex Extra Dry nog wel, alleen maar voor 1-2 dagen. Normaal was dit 4-5 dagen en het begint nu afentoe te jeuken (dat komt doordat er vocht bij het spulletje komt).

Wat betreft de deo-créme van Widmer, ik vind het best prijzig en ik lees dat het een werking van een dag heeft. Ik ga denk ik toch maar Syneo-5 kopen aangezien ik er meerdere positieve reacties over gelezen  :Smile: ""

nou ik ben benieuwd naar je resultaat. Laat aub weten of het wat is geworden. Succes ermee.

----------


## Markth

Hey,

Syneo-5 werkt prima, alleen wel vaker in gebruik. Maar dat er tegenover staat: geen transpiratie.. vind ik het best :Big Grin: 

Bedankt allemaal

Groetjes,


Mark

----------


## christel1

Toen ik bevallen was van mijn dochter waren mijn hormonen helemaal uit balans, ik heb toen oxitrans of axitrans gebruikt van de apotheek en het probleem was opgelost
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## zini2007

weet je ook hoeveel dat kost. Misschien helpt dat wel want bij mij begon het ook bij mijn zwangerschap

----------


## christel1

'k zal het eens vragen bij de apotheek, als ik ga dinsdag. Het is een stick, eigenlijk geen deo, dat moet je aanbrengen na het wassen en daarna mag je je dacht ik 48 uur niet wassen, het is reukloos maar helpt wel echt, je kan daarna ook nog deo opbrengen als je wilt natuurlijk 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Het noemt Axitrans en in België kost het 14,90 euro. Voor zweetvoeten helpt heel goed lamasil once, mijn zoon heeft dit soms en dan smeer ik zijn voeten daarmee in en de reuk blijft voor maanden weg. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

lamicil is tegen een schimmelinfectie, dus het lijkt me niet gezond om dat zomaar te gaan smeren......

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ja Lamisil is tegen een schimmelinfectie maar zoonlief zijn voeten stonken verschrikkelijk en je zag niks van schimmel, heb het wel eerst aan de apotheker gevraagd wat het beste was en ik heb dat dan gekregen en van dan af, geen stinklucht meer als hij zijn schoenen uittrekt. Nochtans had hij geen tekenen van schimmel tussen zijn tenen of zo en hij heeft het maar 1 keer gebruikt. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Officieel heb je gelijk....

Christel: Geweldig dat het helpt, dat middel voor je zoon.......

Odorex Dry heb ik op jongere leeftijd veel gebruikt, het hielp mij goed mits ik het gebruik zoals beschreven staat. Wel een beetje jeuk, je oksel droogt uit, maar goed dat hindert niet! door ervaring weet ik dat andere middelen soms goed kunnen helpen, die er niet voor bestemd zijn, maar ik let altijd goed op!! ik heb zelf goede ervaringen met de Apotheek, daar ga ik het 1e heen, en de Etos, en de Da Drogist...dit personeel is wat beter geschoold, zij hebben er meer verstand van! althans dat is "mijn" ervaring...bedankt voor de tips...

Groeten Elisa  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## christel1

Nu bestaat er ook axe drye in verschillende geuren, is misschien voor mannen maar sommige ruiken wel lekker.... Rexona drye bestaat er ook voor vrouwen en die ruikt heel lekker

----------


## christel1

Een weetje ..... Info over borstkanker ...... waarschuwing ! 

Dit ontving ik van iemand uit de kennissenkring die nog studeert en aan een van de ziekenhuizen in Rotterdam werkzaam is, ik raad iedereen aan 
om het onderstaande even te lezen. 
ALUMINIUM CHLORHYDRAAT zit in de Nivea Deodorant Sensitive zonder alcohol en ook inderdaad in de Dove Deodorant Silk dry (gouden dop),niet in Dove Fresh touch. 
Onlangs woonde ik een seminarie bij over borstkanker. Tijdens het vraag-antwoord moment vroeg ik waarom de oksel de meest frequente 
plaats was voor de ontwikkeling van borstkanker. 
Mijn vraag kon toen niet beantwoord worden, maar onlangs ontving ik post waarin ik het antwoord op mijn vraag gevonden heb en dat ik graag met jullie allen zou willen delen. 
De hoofdoorzaak voor borstkanker is het gebruik van ANTI-TRANSPIRANTEN. 
De meeste producten op de markt zijn een combinatie van anti-transpiranten en deodoranten. 
Deodoranten zijn onschadelijk. 
Kijk a.u.b. de samenstelling van uw producten thuis na! Indien zij 
ALUMINIUM CHLORHYDRAAT bevatten, GOOI ZE DAN ONMIDDELLIJK WEG! (zelfs onder de naam van deodorant). O.a Rexona en Dove deodorant)... 
Probeer andere merken te gebruiken die dit bestanddeel niet bevatten. 
De reden is simpel: Slechts enkele delen van ons lichaam zijn in staat toxische stoffen te elimineren, zijnde: de knieholtes, achter de oren, tussen de benen en de oksels. Deze toxische stoffen worden uitgestoten onder de vorm van zweet. 
Anti transpiranten verhinderen het zweten. De toxische stoffen verdwijnen niet uit het lichaam, maar worden opgestapeld in de lymfeklieren onder de armen. De oorsprong van de meeste borstkankers is in deze bovenzone van de borst te vinden. 

Mannen zijn minder gevoelig aan de ontwikkeling van dit type ziekte. Zelfs al gebruiken ze anti transpiranten, blijven deze op de okselharen kleven en dringen ze niet onmiddellijk in de huid. 
Vrouwen die anti transpirant gebruiken vlak na het ontharen hebben nog meer risico omdat via de kleine wondjes de chemische stoffen nog sneller het lichaam binnen dringen. 
Informeer hierover A.U.B. alle mannen en vrouwen die je kent. 
Borstkanker neemt de dag van vandaag alarmerende proporties aan. 
Als we met dit E- M ailbericht slechts een aantal gevallen kunnen vermijden, zal het nooit verloren tijd geweest zijn! 

HIER ZIT HET OOK IN: 
Mildeen deo roll-on van de Aldi 
Sanex deo roll-on 8x4 balsam roll-on 

Groetjes iedereen, komt van mijn broer....

----------

